# Regarding Laws and Where to Use



## Casualshooter (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello guys and gals i am considering buying a slingshot tomorrow then upgrading the bands to theraband tubes i am not quite sure what ones to buy but ill buy the black and gold ones.

But before i buy anything i need to know the laws on slingshots.

I live near the countryside there are alot of farms and a road/lane,there is also a field with football goals and a river by the field and there is also a deserted mountain and then there is a canal where there are ducks and people walk past etc.

I dont want to hunt with it. i just want to do some random plinking when i go on walks so am i able to take the slingshot to any of these places.Also will i get arrested for carrying one on me concealed even though i mean no harm to humans and wildlife?

I am also considering indoor plinking but as i live in a brandnew maisonette owned by the housing association i do not want to destroy any walls by accident so a recommendation for soft ammo that cannot pierce strong plasterboard would be nice to know.

Please help

thank you fellow shooters.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Am not familiar with the laws in your area. However, I do know this, when shooting in public places, the further away from people, the less problems you'll have. So plan and act accordingly.

Stealth is your friend!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Quite often, a Google search [or Firefox or whichever] will get you the laws "in your county/state/territory on what the laws 'are'! Then, STICK TO THEM! Save giving them a bad name and making trouble for yourself.

On the subject of "Gold" and "Black" these might be "Band" colors and not "Tube"... As far as Theraband tubes, not having tried them, I have read hereabouts that the "Red" is quite strong enough... but ask here or better still - go down to the Band and Tubes Section! It's all there!

DB


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I take my slingshot everywhere and plink near rivers and such all the time. I have not run into the law, and not sure what would happen. Usually around here if you are kind and polite "yes sir, no sir" to the police officers they are decent.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Casualshooter said:


> Hello guys and gals i am considering buying a slingshot tomorrow then upgrading the bands to theraband tubes i am not quite sure what ones to buy but ill buy the black and gold ones.
> 
> But before i buy anything i need to know the laws on slingshots.
> 
> ...


Like sonoftherepublic said, keep a low profile, don't shoot in a public place where people will see you, and know your laws.

My sling is on a my belt and is in completely covered pouch, with ammo in the second compartment of that pouch, When walking around on a trail in the mountains it is covered, when I go off the beaten trail, then my catapult comes out.

Remember know the laws in your area, and if you may be doing some hunting be sure to have your hunting license ! The penalties today for not having a license are very steep !

wll


----------

